# I'll rate it a 4 out of 5 due to the blade to miter slot adjustment.



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Excellent review, thank you for the pictures with the annotations. Dunno if you read the recent review of the powermatic saw with out any pictures showing any of the complaints but the pictures really make the review. I almost bought this saw until I got an old cast iron contractor saw.


----------



## WillMat (Apr 8, 2012)

I would have liked a cast iron contractors saw, but for my use, it was too large for where I had to store it right now. I compared this saw to a DeWalt sitting beside it, and was surprised at the difference in the quality between the two. The DeWalt's claim to fame is the rack and pinion fence, but the Porter-Cable fence sat square every time I've used it. To be honest, the DeWalt looked kind of flimsy, in its construction, sitting beside this saw. Plus, the price difference was almost double.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

nice review sorry you had so much trouble getting her right. its funny that Stanley owns both of these company's and still they are running PC into the ground and are trying to boost dewalt so high I dont get it I have lots of older PC stuff and it was bullet proof and always a workhorse


----------



## WillMat (Apr 8, 2012)

First, I need to correct a mistake in my original post. *The saws true manufacture is Rexon, not Rikon*. I am sorry about that, but I got the two similar sounding names mixed up.

Rexon Jobsite Table Saw, Model JT2502R

Rexon Stationary Table Saw, Model PT2502R2

Now to, thedude50, what the Stanley group is doing with the three brands is a marketing ploy. They have a low cost line with Black & Decker, and mid-cost line with Porter-Cable, and a high-end line with DeWalt.

However, Black & Decker started off the whole shebang long ago, in the early 80's if I recall, when they were bought up by GE. Almost immediately, the quality of the old Black & Decker line went to pot, and we got the plastic cased drills and saws, no more cast aluminum frames. I have an old 3/8" B&D drill here my dad bought new when I was young, and it works fine today, all aluminum, and painted grey. I bought a new, plastic, B&D drill when they first came out, and it didn't last no time. I also bought a smaller B&D, 6-1/2", yellow-colored, circle saw, and it lasted maybe a year. That was around 1985, I think. Of course, GE specialized in making their consumer products as cheap as possible, like their TV's, radio's, etc. Those became the B&D kitchen line of toasters, radios, etc. The reason I know this, is that I used to service TV's back in the 1980's, when you still had TV shops. That was my job as I continued my education.

Now, we have Stanley owning the group, buying out Black & Decker, with Porter-Cable and DeWalt, as far as I can tell, and the entire line is nothing like it used to be. Plus, all the brands are being made practically on the same production lines, so why the big price difference? You're buying a name, and a color, that's about it.

North American Phillips pulled the same stunt with TV's, where you had Magnavox, as the high-priced line, Sylvania as the mid-priced, and Philco as the low priced, and they were all the same TV, where they just changed the nameplate at the end of the assembly line.

Of course, a Taiwan company named Rexon made both of Porter-Cable's table saws, and I already owned a Tradesman, (Rexon), bench-top bandsaw, and knew about what quality to expect, however, the table saw surprised me, as it's Rexon's mid-grade saw, and the other Porter-Cable saw is their high grade contractor's saw.

Any more, what one needs to do before they buy anything, is read the online reviews. I did my research on this saw, and asked a few contractors about them, and the Porter-Cable came out on top for quality, price, and portability.

The only bad thing is, if you download the manual from Porter-Cable first, like I did, it could be misleading, where it showed the trunnion being adjustable, and Rexon left this out. I would say they made a change mid-production, and just kept using the old manuals up.

Last, if you really look into it, I found another company, named Techtronics, or the TTI group, located in Hong Kong, whom is actually making the majority of our power tools, including Ryobi, Craftsman, Milwaukee, and I think they are doing some work fro Bosch too, as they had a router that was identical to a Bosch, but it was Craftsman. I also don't think they are listing all the brands or work they are doing on their website.


----------



## JohnGreco (Jan 13, 2010)

I have had this saw for about a year now and have been very happy with it aside from the wing now being stuck and not extending  May need to take advantage of the extended warranty I bought.


----------



## WillMat (Apr 8, 2012)

John,

You shouldn't need to use your extended warranty, as if I recall, the warranty that comes with the saw itself is a long one. However, I would say that Porter-Cable will want you to take it to a service center. Plus, you would have had to send in your warranty card, or filled it out online like I did.

I don't know what might make that extension stick, without looking at mine again, but all there really is under the table is the latch to lock and unlock it.


----------

